# Installing W2k8 R2 on custom machine



## noobmoone (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to build my own pc to use it as a server.
Due to the lack of money, i'm not able to buy appropriate server, so the cheapest option is to build my own pc whit a lot of RAM.

Now, i've read somewhere that w2k8 r2 is not posible to install unless all the drivers of your hardware are digitaly signed from MS. So far i've only installed w2k8 in hyper-V.

The pc that i want ot buy is the following:

CPU CORE 2 QUAD Q9550 2.83 LGA775 12MB 
SATA Raid controler Adaptec PCIE 1x 2port 1220SA 
DIMM 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Apacer 
HDD 2.5" 1TB Toshiba SATA2 5400RPM 8MB 
MB Intel DG41WV s775 Core 2 Quad DDR3 1333MHz 
Trendnet PCI Gigabit Copper Ethernet Card TEG-PCITXR 

I want to install w2k8 r2 std ed, and run Hyper-V inside with more VMs.

Is there a option to disable the requirement for signed drivers in the BIOS?
Should i ask the supplier to give me components that has MS digital signed drivers?
Or i have to buy proper server?

Another question, i know i'm able to run one VM in Hyper-V in w2k8 r2 std. But what if i run more? I'm breaking the licence, but it will still run without problems?

Thanx


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The signed drivers is a requirement of the 64-bit OS, not the machine's hardware (BIOS).

This is not a requirement for 32-bit. But most drivers from companies that have a well-known name are all signed, anyway. I don't see anything there that is not likely to have signed drivers.

Yes, it can be turned off, but that is risky, so do it only if absolutely necessary.

In other words, just get on with your project and cross that bridge if you ever come to it.


----------



## noobmoone (Dec 14, 2010)

So the safe bet is to ask the IT supplier to give me components that has drivers that are digitally signed.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, it's not as big a problem as you may think. And also just to correct one thing, the drivers do not need to be signed by MS. They need to be signed by any company that issues security certificates, like Verisign, once the drivers have been proven to be secure.

I just built the machine in my specs from randomly-obtained parts and all my drivers were signed. No problem finding them at all.

And like I said, you could always run the machine in perpetual "test-signing" mode if push comes to shove. Some people have to do that when they want to install some borderline software that 64-bit doesn't like, and they seem to go on and have full and happy lives in spite of it.


----------



## noobmoone (Dec 14, 2010)

So microsoft accepts drivers that are digitaly signed. They does not have to be signed from MS?
Then, can i signed them myself, buy a self-issuing certificate.


----------

